# 1% Morphology - IUI or IVF?



## yellowbell

Hi,

My DH has 1% sperm morphology and low count too (11mil/mL). Just got his SA result today after 3 months of meds. 

Do you think our case is already for IVF or do you think we still have a good chance to conceive by IUI with medication (SO-IUI)?


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## yellowbell

hollyw79 said:


> Have you tried doing things on your own to improve his count??? So he was given meds from a doc to try and improve it?? My DH only had 4% morphology and a slightly low count of 19 million. We immediately made sure he was taking daily a multivitamin, zinc, folic acid, and omega 3- also cut out ALL drinking. About 3 months later we had an IUI and his numbers were MUCH MUCH MUCH better- 39 million AFTER the sperm wash for the IUI (washing typically reduces the number in half so you figure it was probably close to 80 million pre-wash!) I *REALLY* believe the change in lifestyle helped contribute.
> 
> IUI is MUCH less invasive and MUCH less expensive. I personally think IUI is worth a try and keep BD'ng !!! I know some people say you should abstain but my DH and I were together NINE days straight this past cycle.. BD'd @ 3 in the afternoon and went in for the IUI the next morning and had those numbers that I just wrote... so he was fine! And thankfully ~ we got our BFP yesterday on our 1st IUI try. You could always try it just once or twice before moving on to IVF! Best of luck! :hugs:

Hi holly! Thanks for your reply. Congratulations on your BFP! :)

My DH doesn't drink nor smoke. Besides the meds he is also taking multi vits with zinc so we're really devastated when we learned today that there was no improvement on his SA :(

I so much agree that IUI is less invasive than IVF...I don't think I am ready mentally and emotionally for IVF. We've tried IUI before without medications but it failed as expected since we got 1% morphology after the wash. Actually my doc even asked us that time before doing the IUI if we still wanted to continue because she said with that number, there was almost no chance of success and she didn't want us to waste our money but we still went ahead *sigh*

We're thinking of trying another IUI but this time with medication. And I'll think about suggesting folic acid and omega 3 to my DH. Any particular brand you can recommend?


----------



## hayley1982

I think more likely icsi lovey.my dh has low count and was told we would have to have icsi.iui is only woth it if you have good count and good sperm.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## yellowbell

hollyw79 said:


> I forgot to add- I took Clomid even though everything is 100% fine on my end... I took it cd3-7 to help increase the potential number of eggs released to improve odds- I would suggest trying that in conjunction with the IUI. DEFINITELY make sure you both are taking folic acid and omega 3... I take Nature Made. Is your DH on any meds on a daily basis that could be impacting his sperm count? Does he exercise?? Also.. I would encourage regular :sex: too to help get rid of the dead/abnormal sperm all month.. like every 3 days or so and then like daily or every other day when you're close to ovulating. Also, has your DH had his labs done?? Sometimes there could be an underlying issue that you wouldn't know about without bloodwork!


Yup, on my next IUI, I am definitely going with medication to increase chances. I've been also taking folic acid daily for about 5 months now.
Thanks for the recommendation, I'll look out for Nature Made.
My DH is not on daily medication. We also BD like every 2 or 3 days.
He hasn't had his labs done though, so I think that's a good consideration to do next. What I do know is that he's had surgery to remove varicoceles when 13 years ago so it seems that he's had this problem eversince :(


----------



## yellowbell

hayley1982 said:


> I think more likely icsi lovey.my dh has low count and was told we would have to have icsi.iui is only woth it if you have good count and good sperm.

I read ICSI is even more expensive that IVF :cry:
We're not ready financially, emotionally and mentally for this procedure but of course, if everything else fails, we would do this.


----------



## dreamofabean

I would unfortunately agree that it would look like Icsi honey. My dh has doubt of 47 million with 2% morph and 19% motility and we were told Icsi was our only option :( xx


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## michelleann

Hey, my OH had good count but only 0% morphology on his first SA and 3% morphology on his second SA his motility is only 17% also! We are at the stage of HSG and pre-ivf bloods, we have been told ICSI is the only option and IUI is a total waste of money for those who have poor morphology xx


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks for all your advice, ladies.

We have an appointment tomorrow with a Fertility specialist. I'm psyching myself up to be ready to hear anything.


----------



## Springflower

Hi Yellowball

We had similar stats and were told we would need ICSI. Because it's morphology I doubt very much they would do IVF as the sperm have to get into the eggs on their own whereas with ICSI they get a push. 

It is really scary at first but honestly you come to terms with it and it's not as daunting when you get going.

Big hugs:hugs:


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks Springflower :hugs:

I feel less scared now :thumbup:


----------



## yellowbell

hi all!

Just wanted to give you an update. 
We met up with the Fertility specialist doctor yesterday and we had a wonderful experience because she was so nice to explain everything to us to give us options. She said DH's numbers are not so bad to not work in IUI. So she asked us to do some tests if we want to proceed to IUI. At the same time we were already put in queue for ICSI in case we decide to go straight to ICSI.
We were given orientation about ICSI and the costs and we're so happy to learn that with Singapore government co-funding and use of our medisave, the cash out for ICSI would be the same if we did IUI (goverment co-funding doesn't include IUI).
So we're queued up for ICSI in April. So hubby and I are contemplating to just go for ICSI. Now I'm just anxious for April to arrive.


----------



## hollyw79

.


----------



## yellowbell

Thanks so much, Holly!
I've never felt this much hopeful since we started TTC. I really feel like we're very close to getting our miracle :hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Just wanted to say, as someone who has come out the other side of ICSI, that yes it is heartbreaking, expensive, exhausting, certainly not dignified :wacko: but NONE of that matters when you get your BFP. At the time it is all consuming but please be assured that it is all such a distant memory to me now, another world away. The thought of only being able to conceive through IVF was devastating to me and DH but now we have our beautiful daughter, it is like it never happened.

Wishing you all lots of luck

xx


----------



## yellowbell

Mrs G said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to say, as someone who has come out the other side of ICSI, that yes it is heartbreaking, expensive, exhausting, certainly not dignified :wacko: but NONE of that matters when you get your BFP. At the time it is all consuming but please be assured that it is all such a distant memory to me now, another world away. The thought of only being able to conceive through IVF was devastating to me and DH but now we have our beautiful daughter, it is like it never happened.
> 
> Wishing you all lots of luck
> 
> xx

Thanks so much for your inspiring words. 
I've never been hospitalized before, and I am not really comfortable with medical tests but as you say, it won't matter anymore when I get my BFP so that's what's making me strong to go through all these poking, probing, testing, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## JaniceT

Hi yellowbell, all the very best to you! Just noticed that you're from Sg. Am living up in MY. I had previously contemplated going to SG GH to give it a try but changed my mind. Drop me a message if you need any support or just a chat.


----------



## Mrs. V

yellowbell said:


> Hi,
> 
> My DH has 1% sperm morphology and low count too (11mil/mL). Just got his SA result today after 3 months of meds.
> 
> Do you think our case is already for IVF or do you think we still have a good chance to conceive by IUI with medication (SO-IUI)?

Hi Yellowbell

Just wanted to know what meds was your DH on for 3 months?


----------



## yellowbell

hi Mrs. V, 

my DH took Andriol Testocaps which was prescribed by my first doctor. The FS we saw after that advised us to stop it since it's not working and it's apparently just testosterone supplements. FS advised DH to just continue with his multivitamins with zinc.

Is your DH taking meds?


----------



## Mrs. V

yellowbell said:


> hi Mrs. V,
> 
> my DH took Andriol Testocaps which was prescribed by my first doctor. The FS we saw after that advised us to stop it since it's not working and it's apparently just testosterone supplements. FS advised DH to just continue with his multivitamins with zinc.
> 
> Is your DH taking meds?

Yes! On the day of our 1st ICSI my DH had no sperm! Please have your DH hormones tested
as our FH did not do this from the start. My DH has extremely low FSH which we have him
on Ovidrel And Menopur injections for 8 weeks. We are on week 4 now (Ovidrel alone, twice a week) and the remainder of the 4 weeks my DH will have the Ovidrel and Menopur (also twice a week). So, from May 2010 (20 million sperm) to December 2010 (zero sperm) we had nothing.

Still a shock to us, but we are positive!


----------



## yellowbell

oh my, that's a shocker indeed! But it's good that you have a positive perspective ;)

our FS has asked my DH to do a test too but I'm not sure if it's hormone test. I'll check with him. 

So are you planning to have another ICSI in April?


----------



## Mrs. V

yellowbell said:


> oh my, that's a shocker indeed! But it's good that you have a positive perspective ;)
> 
> our FS has asked my DH to do a test too but I'm not sure if it's hormone test. I'll check with him.
> 
> So are you planning to have another ICSI in April?[/QUO
> 
> Maybe, I'm hoping we might just fall pregnant naturally before that!


----------



## yellowbell

same here! I have 2 cycles before ICSI so hopefully we'd get a miracle during this time :)


----------



## Mrs. V

Trust me, the natural way is much much better.
I have a son who is 9 years old and the ICSI is such a pain in the arse.
I hated it! I felt real crappy on all the meds....maybe that's why I got 25 eggs.
Good luck to the both of us then...miracles can happen!


----------

